# Who makes this ? Mason , Mixer , Wheel Barrow



## TedTrainIII (Oct 12, 2014)

I just found these ! 
I mason diorama set up .
Very heavy probably poured led.
NO markings !
I've got a mason, a mixer a wheel barrow and the wall he is working on ! 
Any ideas of who makes this ?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted;

I have some figures by a company called Jones Junque that look very much like what is in your photos. I thought that company ceased production decades ago, but some figures may still show up at large train shows such as ECLSTS,

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My mixer is from Playmobil, these are 1/24 scale.


----------

